# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Granos y Menestras  Cultivo de frijol Canario

## Igor

Buenos Días con todos  
Estoy realizando un estudio de mercado del cultivo del frijol Canario y sus variedades , pero por lo visto no hay mucha infomación de el cutivo, agradeceria mucho que ustedes me puedan apoyar.  
Temas refereridos a intenciones de siembra, que varidades se tiene de frijol canario, cual es su epoca de siembra y cosecha,  costo de producción, toda ayuda que se pueda compartir se agradece.  
GraciasTemas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de frijol canario crecen 72.5% en primer semestre 40 Has. de frijol Canario Mejorado 2001 cosecha 15/ Nov. 2013 Zona Cultivo Frijol Guinda Busca de Proveedores FRIJOL CASTILLA, CANARIO vendo frijol peruano o canario

----------


## Igor

Como puedo adjuntar archivos para poder compartir parte de mi investigación.  
Gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Como puedo adjuntar archivos para poder compartir parte de mi investigación.  
> Gracias

 Debes apretar la opción "Ir a avanzado", que está al costado de enviar respuesta, y allí vas a ver todas las opciones de edición del mensaje. Igual que en los correos, hay un ícono de un clip, así que debes hacer click allí para cargar los archivos, pero ojo que el sistema soporta cierto peso, por lo que si tu archivo pesa mucho, tendrías que partirlo en varios archivos. 
Si tu archivo está en word o pdf, y éste no tiene muchas imágenes, no deberías tener problemas.  
Si se te complica, me avisas para ayudarte, porque es importante que se compartan estos trabajos de investigación. 
Gracias y saludos

----------

